# 1944 South Bend 9a Restoration Project



## Dean Segovis (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello everyone. I'd like to share a restoration project here. I just picked up this 1944 9a from a young gentleman in Raleigh NC for $600. He had it advertised as "$600 or best offer" but after looking everything over I just handed the $600 which I felt was a fair price. It came with a wooden chest which contained a steady rest, some measuring tools, lathe dogs, and some other miscellaneous treasures. It's in pretty fair shape for a 71 year old lathe. I'll be posting videos on my YouTube channel, HackAWeekTV, as the restoration work goes on and I'll share them here.

Looking forward to getting to know you all and learning a thing or two. I've done some machining over the years on all kinds of different equipment, some in perfect condition, some in really bad condition. I've found that it's all about knowing what you and the machine can do with what's at hand. This lathe is a most welcome addition to my work shop. The fact that it's a South Bend has some significance. My fiance and I met in a machine shop over a 10" South Bend lathe. She was admiring it and I walked up and said "this is a pretty cool old piece of equipment". She said " yeah it must be old because it has a leather drive belt and the other lathes don't". We had a great discussion trying to guess when it was made. She's a keeper!


----------



## Franko (Apr 4, 2015)

My motto is more like: "Keep fixing it until it _is_ broke."


----------



## bobl (Apr 5, 2015)

Look like a good find do you need a collet closer and collets
I have one in good shape no use to me as have heavy 10


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean Segovis (Apr 5, 2015)

bobl said:


> Look like a good find do you need a collet closer and collets
> I have one in good shape no use to me as have heavy 10



That would indeed be a nice add on. Is it a hand wheel type or a hand lever? PM me with some pics and compensation details. Thanks.


----------

